# How big do Himalayans/Persians get?



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi guys. I've got a question about my Himalayan kitten Jasper. He's almost four months and already over 5 lb!  I'm wondering how big he will be as an adult kitty? I swear, I notice him grow every day! I only wonder, because a good friend of mine also has a Himalayan, and Jasper is already about his size! Has anyone had any experience with a particularly large Persian or Himalayan? I used my friend's Himalayan as a sort of size gauge for the breed so I was pleasantly surprised to see that Jasper is growing up to be quite the big kitty! :kittyball


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My Sam was 14 pounds of love! I think cats are like people - some are bigguns some are smalluns.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My Himmie was barely 6 lbs. Like Marcia said, no way to know.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Ellie was always a little undersized, she was about 4lbs at 5 months. She is about 7 pounds full grown, just to give you an idea! I'm not sure how big your baby will be, but boys are usually larger than girls.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes, boys are usually bigger than girls. I've had a few that would take off growing so fast that I kept thinking "At this rate, he's going to be huge." But then they just as suddenly stop growing and en up just normal cat size. You just can't tell.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

I guess we'll have to wait and see how big he gets then!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Did you get a look at his parents when you purchased him? That might give you an idea of his size at maturity.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

MowMow said:


> Did you get a look at his parents when you purchased him? That might give you an idea of his size at maturity.


Of course! They were BIG kitties. Hard to say exactly how big because of their gorgeous fluffy coats though. Definitely 12~13 lb at least.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd say that's a good indicator. At least in puppies.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

MowMow said:


> I'd say that's a good indicator. At least in puppies.


I assumed as much, but still figured I'd ask! I guess I can expect to have a big kitty!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

A bigger armload to hug!!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

... and literal buckets of wonderful soft himmie fluff!


----------

